# Daily carbs



## Bob700 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi
Is 100g of carbs per day an acceptable amount


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 26, 2019)

nobody can answer that for you I'm afraid, it's a case of testing your blood sugar levels throughout the day and seeing what effect it has on you personally as an individual, everyone is different unfortunately


----------



## Drummer (Sep 27, 2019)

I regard myself as lucky to be able to keep my BG levels around normal and my Hba1c at 42, but I keep to less than 40 gm of carbs per day in order to do that without medication.
We are all different, and some can eat some foods, some others - though all in moderation. 
Having a meter is a good idea - the Spirit healthcare Tee 2 is the one I got, as it is cheap to buy the strips for it.


----------



## Docb (Sep 27, 2019)

As above.  80 - 100 carbohydrate suits me if spread reasonably evenly over three meals.  There are other demons afoot with diabetes.  If you are going down the meter route, you have to work out how to get a perspective on the numbers so that is you can confidently sort out the carb effect from anything else that might be going on.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 28, 2019)

I asked a very similar question when I was first diagnosed, and eventually aimed to have no more that 90gm per day, fairly evenly spread. I've just started measuring before and after meals, as my GP wanted me to try diet and exercise only first.  However, initial results show that even that is too much for me, as my results have a low of 7.1 and a high of 10.5.  So it looks like I will end up on Metformin, or have to reduce the carbs even more.  As Drummer says, we are all different and it's a question of trial and error.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 28, 2019)

You might find that a bit of tweaking and changing might help.
I was seeing higher numbers in the morning so I have just 10 gm of carbs for my first meal, and then the rest later - usually in the evening as I can go all day and not be hungry.
My meals are not stingy. I have huge salads - some prepared stuff, tomato cucumber sweet pepper, red or yellow, celery, beetroot, a few walnuts, coleslaw, radishes - whatever is in the fridge, and a mug of creamy coffee. I have stirfries, mushrooms, green peppers, courgette, aubergine, or my, becoming famous, cauliflower cheese.
Adding meat, fish, seafood, eggs or cheese provides the missing calories. A bowl of frozen berries with cream a couple of times a week seems to be a good dessert - though sometimes I make up a double strength sugar free jelly and when it has cooled I drop in a whole bag of the frozen berries and some chia seeds, to bulk things up a bit.
Some people try to get low carb by small amounts of high carb foods - I think it is easier just to drop them entirely and eat low carb foods in normal sized meals.


----------



## Jodee (Sep 28, 2019)

I would say that's very low Bob, probably not enough for a strapping lad.  Would your body be able to manage on 100g carbs, it depends how active you are.  I'm only a littlun and 100g carbs wouldn't be enough for me, I would fade away. We all have different metabolism  I've lost a stone in weight since January just doing lower carbs. and continue to lose weight each week very gradually.  My blood glucose is also down.

See how your body feels on that amount,  carbs spread throughout the day, at meal times.  To bring blood glucose down quickly if its too high, lower carbs is best + exercise .


----------



## Drummer (Sep 29, 2019)

But carbs do not equate to energy . Once fat adapted Humans work very well indeed.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 29, 2019)

Drummer said:


> You might find that a bit of tweaking and changing might help.
> I was seeing higher numbers in the morning so I have just 10 gm of carbs for my first meal, and then the rest later - usually in the evening as I can go all day and not be hungry.
> My meals are not stingy. I have huge salads - some prepared stuff, tomato cucumber sweet pepper, red or yellow, celery, beetroot, a few walnuts, coleslaw, radishes - whatever is in the fridge, and a mug of creamy coffee. I have stirfries, mushrooms, green peppers, courgette, aubergine, or my, becoming famous, cauliflower cheese.
> Adding meat, fish, seafood, eggs or cheese provides the missing calories. A bowl of frozen berries with cream a couple of times a week seems to be a good dessert - though sometimes I make up a double strength sugar free jelly and when it has cooled I drop in a whole bag of the frozen berries and some chia seeds, to bulk things up a bit.
> Some people try to get low carb by small amounts of high carb foods - I think it is easier just to drop them entirely and eat low carb foods in normal sized meals.


Thanks.  I had switched to trying LivLife bread as recommended elsewhere, but am going to cut it out at breakfast, and just stick to poached egg with grilled mushrooms and tomatoes.  I too have huge salads with all sorts of veggies, or home made veggie soups at lunch which I top up with protein.  Virtually all my carbs are in the veggies!  I have been told by my allocated dietician, not to have fruit at all with main meals (which doesn't make sense to me), only as a mid morning or mid afternoon snack.  Previously I was making the sugar free jelly and having frozen fruit with Greek style yogurt as a pudding.  
My planned food today comes to only 856 calories of which 58.5gm is carbs (inclusive of 37.7gm sugars and 17gm fibre).  Poached eggs with mushrooms, tomatoes and grilled bacon:  Tomato and red pepper soup with a chunk of Wensleydale cheese and slice of LivLife:  HM turkey and vegetable mince with Brussels sprouts, runner beans, cauliflower rice.  Plus I take a daily Benecol, Fybogel (both GP prescribed), various medications and supplements for joints/bones, and 170ml skimmed milk.  Today I shall make up a bowl of roasted Mediterannean veggies with protein noodles and tuna to have for lunch during the week.  I also do stir fries with low salt soy sauce and 5 spice powder.  So as you can see I don't starve!!!


----------



## Billy Bob (Oct 3, 2019)

Not sure what my carb intake is as it is very confusing ? 
So my typical daily diet consists of Breakfast a 3 egg 2 bacon rasher omelette with a mug of tea full fat milk , lunch is a homemade salad , lettuce, cherry toms , spring onions , cucumber, half an avocado , a radish , half a small beetroot , a few olives , 2 small cream cheese filled cherry peppers, 1 boiled egg then  dressed with mayonnaise and a  tin of tuna . 
Dinner is normally meat or fish with green veg , butternut squash chunks or courgette spaghetti 
dessert a few strawberry's and blackberry's with a spoonful of extra thick double cream 
and normally I have 2 medium costa latte's throughout the day . 
Not sure how good this is but my levels have been coming down along with my weight


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 3, 2019)

Golly @Billy Bob, that's hardly any carbs at all!  Probably only the berries and the lattes have carbs, and berries don't have much compared to most other fruits.  You should do well if you can keep that up, not everyone can sustain a diet with so few carbs.  But if it’s working for you then carry on!


----------



## Billy Bob (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi Sally it is difficult sometimes especially when we are out as most takeaways are not carb friendly . 
I haven't eaten bread , rice , pasta or potatoes since the end of may . My wife has been really supportive and followed my diet with me but I am trying to give her more carbs as I think she is beginning to suffer in her energy levels . 
My ultimate goal is to try and reverse this ?


----------



## Felinia (Oct 3, 2019)

Billy Bob said:


> Not sure what my carb intake is as it is very confusing ?
> So my typical daily diet consists of Breakfast a 3 egg 2 bacon rasher omelette with a mug of tea full fat milk , lunch is a homemade salad , lettuce, cherry toms , spring onions , cucumber, half an avocado , a radish , half a small beetroot , a few olives , 2 small cream cheese filled cherry peppers, 1 boiled egg then  dressed with mayonnaise and a  tin of tuna .
> Dinner is normally meat or fish with green veg , butternut squash chunks or courgette spaghetti
> dessert a few strawberry's and blackberry's with a spoonful of extra thick double cream
> ...


Hi Billy Bob,  I hope you don't mind, but I ran your typical daily diet through my app, because I was curious to see your carb levels and calories.  Your cals came out at about 1900 per day, and carbs between 65 and 82 gm per day (roasted squash is much higher than courgetti).   It's surprising just how many carbs are in some veggies and full fat dairy.  My diet is similar, but without the full fat and lattes, as I have high cholesterol and can't take statins.  Like your wife I find my energy levels are not great, so I aim for 80 - 90 gm carbs per day.  My cals are around 1200 and I'm not losing weight, which I need to!!!


----------



## Billy Bob (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks Felinia as I said I'm not up on what my carb intake should be but just looking at my bloods I think I'm doing something right ?


----------



## Felinia (Oct 4, 2019)

Well, I've been monitoring my bloods before and after for just over a week now. I'm sticking to my calories (1200pd) and carbs (90gm pd) pretty much, the blood results for breakfast and lunch have fallen slightly, but evenings are definitely higher.  It was 11.7 pre dinner, and 11.5 two hours later.  I think today was because I actually had a mid afternoon snack of yogurt, which I have not had before.  I'm pretty much convinced now that diet alone is not working (even though I have lost 12 pounds), so I'll need the Metformin.  I still feel totally exhausted, with several people remarking on how tired I look, and yet again I needed a sleep this afternoon.  I'm keeping a diary for my next appointment in 5-6 weeks for the Diabetes nurse.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 4, 2019)

I suspect that you are falling between two stools as you are eating a fair amount of carbs, so using those as fuel, but running out, and you don't have fats enough to go into ketosis.
I was eating low fat 'to lower cholesterol' for almost two years before diagnosis - it did not go down, rather the reverse, but then I changed to low carb and the natural fat which comes with meat, and my cholesterol went down - a delayed reaction according to the nurse.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 4, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I suspect that you are falling between two stools as you are eating a fair amount of carbs, so using those as fuel, but running out, and you don't have fats enough to go into ketosis.
> I was eating low fat 'to lower cholesterol' for almost two years before diagnosis - it did not go down, rather the reverse, but then I changed to low carb and the natural fat which comes with meat, and my cholesterol went down - a delayed reaction according to the nurse.


What you say makes a lot of sense.  I've not had any official guidance of what is low carbs, just suggestions from this forum, so I plucked 90gm pd out as midway between the Diabetes UK low carb of 130gm pd, and people saying to stick to <20gm per meal.  I shall be glad to get my training course in 10 days, and my next diabetic nurse appointment in 5 weeks, instead of blundering along.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 5, 2019)

I am a skinny type 2 very carb intolerant so I eat lots of full fat yoghurt ,double cream ,cheese ,butter on vegetables and in scrambled eggs .My cholesterol levels came down from over 7 to 5 and my energy levels are ok for a 76 year old woman ,which all goes to show that we are all different I eat to my meter and I think that is the key and also how you feel in yourself 
   Carol


----------



## Felinia (Oct 5, 2019)

My goodness, aren't we just all so different.  My readings shot up from 7.6 to 11.7 after a full fat yogurt, and I haven't been able to have full fat anything for years without my cholesterol going way up!  Even on a very low fat regime and Benecol (I can't tolerate statins) my cholesterol is 6.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 5, 2019)

Felinia said:


> My goodness, aren't we just all so different.  My readings shot up from 7.6 to 11.7 after a full fat yogurt, and I haven't been able to have full fat anything for years without my cholesterol going way up!  Even on a very low fat regime and Benecol (I can't tolerate statins) my cholesterol is 6.


What type of full fat yoghurt did you have? You need to read the labels and look for Natural unsweetened yoghurt. If it was a full fat, fruit or vanilla yoghurt it may well have had added or natural sugars from the fruit. Many of us here buy Milbona Creamy Greek yoghurt from Lidl. It comes in a litre bucket and only has 3.2g per 100g carbs. This is the lowest carb content yoghurt I have found so far and tastes yum!

It is very easy to make the wrong assumptions because carbs and calories and no added sugar etc are all very confusing.
Full fat milk actually has slightly less carbohydrates than skimmed or semi skimmed because fat does not contain carbohydrates and it is the fat which is skimmed off, so the less fat there is the higher the percentage of carbs and vice versa. Same with natural yoghurt. Once you buy anything which is flavoured (even with natural fruit) or has ingredients other than just milk, will have more carbs. Low fat natural yoghurt has more carbohydrates than creamy natural yoghurt.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 5, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> What type of full fat yoghurt did you have? You need to read the labels and look for Natural unsweetened yoghurt. If it was a full fat, fruit or vanilla yoghurt it may well have had added or natural sugars from the fruit. Many of us here buy Milbona Creamy Greek yoghurt from Lidl. It comes in a litre bucket and only has 3.2g per 100g carbs. This is the lowest carb content yoghurt I have found so far and tastes yum!
> 
> It is very easy to make the wrong assumptions because carbs and calories and no added sugar etc are all very confusing.
> Full fat milk actually has slightly less carbohydrates than skimmed or semi skimmed because fat does not contain carbohydrates and it is the fat which is skimmed off, so the less fat there is the higher the percentage of carbs and vice versa. Same with natural yoghurt. Once you buy anything which is flavoured (even with natural fruit) or has ingredients other than just milk, will have more carbs. Low fat natural yoghurt has more carbohydrates than creamy natural yoghurt.


It was full fat natural Greek yogurt, from Muller.  I didn't keep the packaging so don't know what else was in it.  I have a Lidl right by the pool where I go to Aquafit, so I'll look out for it.  Perhaps just a small pot first and check the before and after readings.  But at the moment it seems that I'm best sticking to just protein, leafy green veggies, salads, and home made thin soups.  Everything I try seems to come with a "you shouldn't have put that in" attached to it.  I stopped adding potato, pasta and starchy veggies to my home made turkey mince, soups and stews, having beans like haricot instead (thinking they contained protein), only to be told they too were full of carbs and to leave them out.  If there was a suitable brick wall nearby, I'd bang my head against it!!!  No doubt in a few months all will be under control and I'll wonder why I struggled.


----------



## Docb (Oct 6, 2019)

Next time somebody tells you that "you shouldn't have put that in" tell them to go away because they are not being helpful.  They key for me is keeping total cabohydrate under control so potato, starchy veg are OK but in smaller quantities than I used to have. Wheat flour based products are bad for me so those I avoid as much as possible but it maybe that you can get away with thin sliced lower carb bread, just don't eat doorsteps!   Check packaging all the time.  You will be amazed how much total carbohydrate varies for products that you might expect to be the same.  Yoghourts are a right nightmare from that point of view.  Ignore the big writing on the front of the packet, the only thing worth reading is the nutrition label on the back.  

I target a total carb per day, and it is a target not a requirement, and I don't worry too much about where they come from. I just work on the idea that if I have something a bit carby then I have got to watch other things.  Best example I can give is my chippie tea.  I get a battered fish (lots of carbs from the batter) but have got the chippie to understand that I don't want a pile of chips (far too many carbs) and get him to give me a very small portion.  Back at home I have some coleslaw and tartare sauce ready to eat with it.  Fish and chips without hitting double figures, and, as an added bonus, smaller portions of chips don't go all soggy like big portions do.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 6, 2019)

Ironically the unhelpful person was my appointed training course dietician who I am sorry to say gave me such weird advice, I simply have no trust or confidence in her.  She was the one to tell me never to have fruit of any kind with meals (including tomatoes), not to eat cereals (loaded with carbs), and not to take 2 of my GP prescribed items (loaded with sugar and media hype).  I have been targeting a total carb of less than 90gm a day, and seem to be coming in around 75gm.  But so far my monitoring suggests I spike to all carbs - even 2 small new potatoes caused a 3.5 rise.  So the one bit of advice I am trying to stick to is to be very strict for 6 months and see how I've done.


----------



## karloc (Oct 6, 2019)

I aim for 10-20g of carbs a day, I have plenty of stored fuel for energy . This has brought my BG right down to 4s and a few 5s  from HbA1c 86 mmol/mol (which is about 13.3 equivalent).

In my mind the theory is simple, carbs = glucose = BG level = Insulin production. Basically stopping carbs will lower BG levels which lowers Insulin levels and force my body to use stored fat instead.
Obviously putting it into practice is not necessarily easy . Dam you carbs, how I miss you!


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 6, 2019)

Boo Hoo I have no fat stored or otherwise  I eat to keep BGS down and weight up !!!
  Carol


----------



## karloc (Oct 6, 2019)

chaoticcar said:


> Boo Hoo I have no fat stored or otherwise  I eat to keep BGS down and weight up !!!
> Carol


mmm So much protein and fat for you - tasty!


----------



## Docb (Oct 6, 2019)

Felinia said:


> Ironically the unhelpful person was my appointed training course dietician who I am sorry to say gave me such weird advice, I simply have no trust or confidence in her.  She was the one to tell me never to have fruit of any kind with meals (including tomatoes), not to eat cereals (loaded with carbs), and not to take 2 of my GP prescribed items (loaded with sugar and media hype).  I have been targeting a total carb of less than 90gm a day, and seem to be coming in around 75gm.  But so far my monitoring suggests I spike to all carbs - even 2 small new potatoes caused a 3.5 rise.  So the one bit of advice I am trying to stick to is to be very strict for 6 months and see how I've done.



Great Felinia on two counts.  First you are treating what you are told as advice rather than instruction.  Second, you have got a plan.  Important thing is that it is your plan and because of that, the chances of sticking to it are really good.  

A little anecdote....  When I went to University (in the days when you went there to learn) I went into a Hall of Residence and on the first evening the newbies were addressed by the warden - a scotsman called Willy Neil.  I can remember most of what he said because he did not say much.  He simply referred to the list of hall rules and then said...  "As far as I am concerned, rules are for the obeyance of fools but the guidence of wise men.  I trust you are all wise men."  

Man was a genius.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 6, 2019)

karloc said:


> I aim for 10-20g of carbs a day, I have plenty of stored fuel for energy . This has brought my BG right down to 4s and a few 5s  from HbA1c 86 mmol/mol (which is about 13.3 equivalent).
> 
> In my mind the theory is simple, carbs = glucose = BG level = Insulin production. Basically stopping carbs will lower BG levels which lowers Insulin levels and force my body to use stored fat instead.
> Obviously putting it into practice is not necessarily easy . Dam you carbs, how I miss you!


I don't know how you do it!!  Even a simple salad is more than 10gm carbs, as is my home made soup, my evening meal veggies and even my daily dairy.  I thought I was doing well when I keep them between 60gm and 75gm each day.  We must eat very differently, but I do have to have at least 30gm fibre for my Diverticular Disease.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 6, 2019)

Fibre doesn't automatically mean eating more digestible carbohydrate - you could add psyllium husk or flour to the salad - I find that adding it to water means that half of it is left behind in the glass glued to the sides.
The carbs from dairy are normally very low - and for things like soup I blend rather than thicken with starch.


----------



## karloc (Oct 6, 2019)

Felinia said:


> I don't know how you do it!!  Even a simple salad is more than 10gm carbs, as is my home made soup, my evening meal veggies and even my daily dairy.  I thought I was doing well when I keep them between 60gm and 75gm each day.  We must eat very differently, but I do have to have at least 30gm fibre for my Diverticular Disease.


Firstly I am lucky in that the only other issue is high blood pressure which I have meds and is likely to be related to being over weight etc. Having to deal with other issues will make things harder, I am sure.
Still waiting on liver scan results but again any issues are likely to be related to what I have done to myself bringing me to this diabetes place.

I have gone higher on carbs on a few days - but not high. I believe its better to have say 5 days super low then 2 days low. Partly depends on how hungry I feel and also what I have been cooking for the kids.

I am also going crazy low on calories (but not counting), no snacks of any type and keeping my coffee (my main source of carbs) to meal times only, even if 1 or 2 coffee is my meal.
Pretty much the only thing I eat - Eggs (boil up a bunch so can just have 1 or 2 if I am hungry at meal time), Chicken (cook up a bunch chicken breast so I have some to grab when I need), Bacon, Salmon, Tuna, Mushrooms.
Just had a piece of salmon with fried egg for lunch and now following that with a coffee - was very nice.
I don't have a set rigid plan, depends how I feel at the time.

Whilst it's not been totally easy, I had a shockingly bad diet before and I have adapted it by basically dropping almost all the carbs i previously had (90% which were really bad ones) and then keeping the other bits down. So far 4 weeks in BGs are looking very good and lost 17lbs.
We all must do what works for us and always interesting reading what others are doing which some times inspires us and some times we think omg I could never do that!


----------



## Felinia (Oct 6, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Fibre doesn't automatically mean eating more digestible carbohydrate - you could add psyllium husk or flour to the salad - I find that adding it to water means that half of it is left behind in the glass glued to the sides.
> The carbs from dairy are normally very low - and for things like soup I blend rather than thicken with starch.





karloc said:


> Firstly I am lucky in that the only other issue is high blood pressure which I have meds and is likely to be related to being over weight etc. Having to deal with other issues will make things harder, I am sure.
> Still waiting on liver scan results but again any issues are likely to be related to what I have done to myself bringing me to this diabetes place.
> 
> I have gone higher on carbs on a few days - but not high. I believe its better to have say 5 days super low then 2 days low. Partly depends on how hungry I feel and also what I have been cooking for the kids.
> ...


I have psyllium husk daily - it has 1gm carbs and I chug it down before it thickens.  My milk has 8.2gm carbs for 170ml.  I only ever blend my soups - add no thickener.  But reading your food list my initial thought was "what happened to 5+ a day?"  I am seriously concerned that you are not getting the full spectrum of essential minerals and vitamins.  I do hope you get regular blood tests that check you are not missing out, or are you taking supplements? So my reaction to your diet is - as you say - omg I could never do that!


----------



## karloc (Oct 6, 2019)

Felinia said:


> I have psyllium husk daily - it has 1gm carbs and I chug it down before it thickens.  My milk has 8.2gm carbs for 170ml.  I only ever blend my soups - add no thickener.  But reading your food list my initial thought was "what happened to 5+ a day?"  I am seriously concerned that you are not getting the full spectrum of essential minerals and vitamins.  I do hope you get regular blood tests that check you are not missing out, or are you taking supplements? So my reaction to your diet is - as you say - omg I could never do that!


5 a day lol, I have never had 5 a day in my life and I believe it was meant to be 7 or 10 a day but they thought that was too big a number to campaign on .
First off - yes my diet is not 'good' - it is only short term to 'fix' my BG and weight issues. I do have days when I eat a bit more and with a few more carbs and more variety.
So far I have only had 1 issue and that was missing heart beats (which is actually extra heart beats), which I believe was lack of potassium - fixed at the time with some peanut butter and some salmon but I did get some supplements that give me some more potassium, magnesium etc. I intend to come off these as soon as possible. I told my doctor after this happened, he checked my pulse and was happy .
I do take a few vitamin C tablets atm but its amazing how much good stuff there is in eggs.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm glad you are aware of potential issues and this is short term.  I have always been close to vegetarian, having 8 - 10 portions a lot of the time, and am probably low on protein.  I've always followed a reasonably healthy diet, just ate too much of a good thing.  That's why I found it so unfair to be told my Diverticular Disease was due to eating rubbish, when it wasn't - it runs in the family, going back to the 1940's and 1950's when the diet was so much better.  Medical people are now coming to accept that there is a genetic component as well.  But you did give me a good idea - I had a mushroom omelette for lunch!!!


----------



## karloc (Oct 6, 2019)

Felinia said:


> I'm glad you are aware of potential issues and this is short term.  I have always been close to vegetarian, having 8 - 10 portions a lot of the time, and am probably low on protein.  I've always followed a reasonably healthy diet, just ate too much of a good thing.  That's why I found it so unfair to be told my Diverticular Disease was due to eating rubbish, when it wasn't - it runs in the family, going back to the 1940's and 1950's when the diet was so much better.  Medical people are now coming to accept that there is a genetic component as well.  But you did give me a good idea - I had a mushroom omelette for lunch!!!


Those pesky genetics . Even when things are not 'proved' genetic, we often eat how our parents and grand parents ate so even if not genetic this week diet related issues can be inherited other ways.
Mushroom omelette mmm always tasty especially with some bacon or tuna and tomatoes (but they do have carbs )
I have always been a meatetarian so some things come easy to me .


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 6, 2019)

I prefer my mushroom omelette with onions and courgette and peppers and cheese and a large side salad with avocado.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 6, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I prefer my mushroom omelette with onions and courgette and peppers and cheese and a large side salad with avocado.


Yum - unfortunately I only had enough carbs left for the mushrooms!!!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 6, 2019)

Felinia said:


> Yum - unfortunately I only had enough carbs left for the mushrooms!!!


One of the advantages of being type 1 is that I don't have to eat quite so low carb anymore.


----------



## karloc (Oct 6, 2019)

Felinia said:


> Yum - unfortunately I only had enough carbs left for the mushrooms!!!


What mushrooms are they?? The ones I have are like 0.3g carbs per 100g or 1g if you add the fibre in .


----------



## Drummer (Oct 6, 2019)

Felinia said:


> I have psyllium husk daily - it has 1gm carbs and I chug it down before it thickens.  My milk has 8.2gm carbs for 170ml.  I only ever blend my soups - add no thickener.  But reading your food list my initial thought was "what happened to 5+ a day?"  I am seriously concerned that you are not getting the full spectrum of essential minerals and vitamins.  I do hope you get regular blood tests that check you are not missing out, or are you taking supplements? So my reaction to your diet is - as you say - omg I could never do that!


I have a small bag of mixed salad, then add tomato cucumber celery radishes beetroot coleslaw lettuce and sweet pepper plus anything else in the fridge. In the evening I have mushrooms courgette aubergine cauliflower, more sweet pepper, small amounts of peas or runner beans with berries and cream a couple of times a week. I suspect that I eat a far more varied diet than many.
I do not drink milk - but put cream in my coffee.
My dr. is not at all interested - not seen him since diagnosis almost 3 years ago and he put NFA on my notes at 6 months from diagnosis. I can go in and ask for a blood test - I need one as I take Thyroxine and that ought to be checked annually, but it means going through the 'statins send me senile' argument each time.


----------

